# Endotracheal intubation



## KNP40806 (Oct 13, 2008)

I need help. The only code that I have been able to locate for endotracheal intubation is the Emergency code 31500. Under 31610 is stated for endotracheal to use 31500. The case was not an emergency. It was done in order to conserve the airway while other procedures such as a direct laryngoscopy, bronchoscopy and esophagoscopy were performed. Does anyone know if 31500 would still be the proper code even though it was not an emergency?


----------



## mbort (Oct 13, 2008)

If this was the anesthesia (intubation) used for these procedures within an ASC, they would not be separately codeable by the ASC.


----------



## KNP40806 (Oct 14, 2008)

The anesthesia was general and the endotracheal intubation is listed and dictated as a seperate procedure. It was done immediately after mask general anesthesia was administerd but was done by the surgeon and not the anesthsiologist.


----------



## mbort (Oct 14, 2008)

I did some research too and I cant some up with anything other than the 31500.  Even the CPT assistant was of no help.  I'm interested in seeing if anyone else has any thoughts on this.


----------

